# Below the dam 10-2



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We took out Kevin and Andy today below the dam for some white and striped bass fishing.
The white bass did okay for us, but we spent a lot of time trying for stripers to no avail. We did see a couple caught, mostly small. 
The full moon and cold front had put a damper on things, so the white bass cooperation was what made the day.
We saw mattsfishn tearing them up with his partner, they had the mainline on them quick after trolling around getting right on top of them we watched them catch one after one. The striped bass were not happening so went down river a ways to the junction of the two channels where some birds had been circling out pretty often. The fish turned out to be spotted bass in a tight little school would tear out once in a while and terrorize shad.
The little crank bait was just right for them and we caught several with one chunky keeper.
Mattsfishin was still eating the white bass up above us so we left the spotted bass and started working on them. 
Small schools would surface occasionally and just blind casting gave up a fish here and there.








Lee and I fished for some catfish when we could and got several nice ones.
It was a good day fishing with Kevin and Andy, they stuck with it well and the weather turned out much better than expected. I'm glad the water was just right for launching my boat and getting to fish in the tailrace, it is always a lot of fun and good fishing. the white bass totakl was 29 and 1 spotted bass and about 4 nice blues.
SS


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It was a really nice day out and even if we didn't catch fish it was nice to be out. It seemed like everyone was having fun. We ended the day with 50 whites and 15 blues. It really was one of those days to be out with friends and enjoy the day. We did manage to catch a couple stripers but they were too small to keep.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just got a call from gofish2day, and it was not until he said "you never recoginzed me todfay did you? " that I snapped! That's because I just didn't think that they knew each other, Mattsfishn and gofish2day, Lee kept telling that's Karl, i would say not it isn't. lol.
Which goes to show once again how 2cool this board this. Matt had sent out an open invitation and Karl and him got have great day.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes that was Karl (gofish2day) that was with me. I thought I would say if someone wanted to go to call me and usually no one calls. Karl jumped on it and I think he had a good time. That little crankbait did it again today for us.

Matt


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Spotted Bass? Is that the same fish we called a Kentucky bass? Looks the same to me. They are great little fighters and like to hang out in currents, unlike their close cousin the largemouth. 

That's pretty cool catching them, very cool. One of the things I really love about below the dam fishing is you never know what you might tie into (cats included)


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep, same fish, we always called them Kentucky bass when I was growing up too, there are a couple of other small black bass subspecies that are cool fish, like the redeye bass, I have only caught them in small clear spring feed creeks.
I had to go back today and see if the big stripers would wake up for the late bite. They did right after sundown and I landed these two nice ones 22" and 24". I had a much larger one on that broke me off, first time in a while I have lost one due to broken line.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you launch at the 59 ramp or Browders where you made the photo?
Looks like they adjusted the flow downward again about 9 PM.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I launched at the Browders East ramp, and took the pic at the state park where I clean fish, not as nasty as Browder's table!
The water flow was dropping all day, buy the time I went in I was barely able to make it back to the ramp to load, bumped bottom several times. Looks like it will be too low for the Red-Fin for a while, so back to the lake. 
BTW, a fellow who cleaned fish beside me had 20 nice crappie that he caught from the state park pier. He said that they did not bite until 6:00, must have come on strong when they did!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report SS


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

SS you are welcome to go with me below the dam. I can launch without any problems and get through the shallow spot in my boat.

Matt


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I had a great morning with Mattsfishin. I haven't caught that many fish since living in Louisiana. Matt sure can find the fish. I was all ready to charge to the cable like everyone else. Matt played it cool and trolled to find them before finally dropping anchor. We then proceeded to catch one after another till number 50 came over the side. Matt really liked the top water. This took me a little to get used to.
Once we had our limit, we moved to the cable. I think Matt caught 4 undersize stripers while I worked on the catfish. I found the catfish fun to catch. Most were 2lbs of fish and 10lbs of waterpressure. Felt like you had a wopper each time. Cleaned all the fish and had a bluecat fish fry. I have ate the whites but not the cats so I thought I would give them a try. They were very good eating and fun to catch. Many hit like spec trout.
I had a great day, Matt! Thanks for bringing me. I learned alot today. Matt sure can find the fish. I think part of his success was his 100lb ferry anchor and 100lb tackle box. If you ever meet him ask to see his tackle box.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Karl (gofish2day) I am glad you enjoyed the trip. I really do like to catch fish on topwater but I will change up if I need to. If that anchor was not big enough I do have another just like it for when the water is really rollin. That tackle bag carries just about anything I need. We will need to go another day and maybe take SS with us.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll be ready, it's killing me that the stripers are still in there and the water too low for me to launch.


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

They teased us over at Lavon Dam and only released for a couple days...... no action except for the crappie. Good job guys!


----------

